# Moving back to Uk from Italy



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

We will not be moving many things, just some suitcases, speakers, projector and some kitchen stuff, but will not be able to do it by plane. We were considering hiring a car and driving ourselves but then we would have to return the car to Italy and then fly to uk. Too much effort and expense. 

Does anyone know of a car hiring service that allows a drop off in another country? Rather than returning it? I have been searching but have had no luck. 

Or any removal companies that do small jobs for a good price? Private career? Or any other suggestions? Should I post this in another forum? 

Thanks to anyone you will read and feel like lending some advice. 

Ciao


----------



## jessabella (Apr 16, 2012)

I know enterprise has offices all over and different countries so might be worth giving them a ring...not sure but they did come to mind


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

In January of this year, I had to pick up a new car from Monte Carlo. I tried to hire a car in Italy and drop it off in Monaco, but it was absolutely impossible. I ended up paying someone to come from Monte Carlo to Piemonte and take me back with them and drop me off there. I think your best bet is to try to find someone who is doing a similar journey and sharing costs.


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I think I have found company through a service on the expat forum. That will do the door to door move for a good price. "I Think"....


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

Will have my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


----------

